# I know some of you will appreciate this.



## Vinylhanger (Aug 20, 2021)

My wife is on Covid quarantine in the back/master bedroom.  So I am on cooking duty.

We also are on quarantine, so do an every few days shopping pick up.  And the last list was lots of snacks and I neglected the actual dinner stuff.

Tonight I am scrounging the pantry.  I'm doing a simple meat sauce and seaweed pasta.  Picked it up at the bargain grocery.  Hopefully it is good, it all I had left.

Anyway, I am scrounging through my pans and find an All-Clad hard anodised 2 qt. Pot I had completely forgot about.  Picked it up at the Goodwill a long while back.

Anyway, it was a nice end to a tough day of painting my house.  All I can do since we can't really go anywhere like work or, well, anywhere.

I am enjoying a nice evening of imperial stouts, so if this makes no sense, there is a reason.  LOL.

On a side note.  I am also using a vintage Magnalite pot for the sauce.

I'm a kitchen gear geek.  It puts me in my happy place.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice that you found something fun 

Take good care of your wife - it just rots to be sick.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 20, 2021)

Love it!  

I hope the Missus is on the mend.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Aug 21, 2021)

Thank you both. 

She is.  Finally starting to get her appetite back.

Today we found out they don't want her back at work for another half a week.

Not sure what I am supposed to do.  Probably split the difference and head back Tuesday.  Got more painting to do until then.


----------

